# More Glock 23's for FBI Special Agents



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just noticed a tiny report in the Shooting Illustrated Dec-2010 issue, the FBI is buying 2,963 additional Glock 23's with Tritium night sights and 6 magazines each for Special Agent carry. Glad to see all LEO agencies aren't switching to S&W M&P, HK or SIG!


----------

